# The World's Skinniest 9 Year Old? Could Be...



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

See What you think. My Son is 9 years old and weighs 52 lbs. He can run like the wind and his stamina is good, but, he may be the scrawniest kid I've ever seen.

He looks like a Holocaust Death Camp Survivor (well, almost). Watch this Video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDhp_rdHa_0[/ame]


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

i'm sorry _i _was the scrawniest kid on the planet. Your kid at least has some flesh on his forearm, mine were just bones. My mother actually did me the favor of finding a photo I hadn't thrown away, scanned it and emailed it to the whole family. Oddly enough that was yesterday. I was also freakishly tall with buck teeth. Your kid looks great and he'll fill out!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Until he was about 25, my son was so thin he didn't cast a shadow - standing side-on, he was as thin as a zipper. 

But (except during a period of illness), he was always active and healthy, and his appetite as a teenager caused me to think he had hollow legs, and was just skin stretched over appetite! 

Your boy looks radiantly healthy to me. He's not laying down fat while he's stretching skywards. 

Those shoulders look a bit grotesque, though!!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

he looks ok. he's just active. and he does have good muscle structure. i bet he grows up to be built real well. try not to worry. as long as he is growing and gaining, he's fine.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Very handsom young lad, Just wait till his teen years kick in and he starts adding bulk.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Ivomec?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> Ivomec?


BWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

You make me feel better. I've been a bit worried about his lack of size, and when he gets any kind of a fever, he dehydrates almost immediately. No reserves.

Luckily my wife is an RN at the local ER and when he dehydrates, she takes him over there and gives him an IV of fluid. He's had so many that he doesn't even fear a needle anymore.

Also, it doesn't cost us anything. Our hospital is pretty small and laid-back with it's employees. They're happy to help, and that is refreshing as well.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> Ivomec?


We actually have wormed him this past Fall. We didn't notice any worms in his stool however, so it appears that was not the problem.

Believe it or not, many children do get worms. Especially when they play with animals, as my kids always have.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I think I need to get me a tape worm or three...


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> I think I need to get me a tape worm or three...


Actually, I asked a pharmicist friend of mine if he might have a tape-worm. He said that the only way to get a tape-worm was to swallow a flea. He said that tape-worms in humans are very unlikely unless they live in a flea-infested enviroment, and we don't.

Anyway, he recommended that we not worry about a tape-worm.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

No, he looks perfect. I have two that might have even been a bit thinner than that at 9 and they're fine at 14 and 19. Testosterone is a lovely, lovely thing... bide your time, it's on the way to your house as well.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Boleyz said:


> Actually, I asked a pharmicist friend of mine if he might have a tape-worm. He said that the only way to get a tape-worm was to swallow a flea. He said that tape-worms in humans are very unlikely unless they live in a flea-infested enviroment, and we don't.
> 
> Anyway, he recommended that we not worry about a tape-worm.


So your telling me to go to a friend flea infested house and eat some?


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> So your telling me to go to a friend flea infested house and eat some?


If ya truly want a tape-worm diet plan, start eating fleas and you'll eventually have one!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

He looks fine. And at 52 pounds, he has me way beat. When I started 8th grade I was 4' 10" and weighed 65 pounds. No joke! I was a stick skinny girl with a potbelly. Now THAT says malnutrition (I was an extremely picky eater). I grew up just fine; put on 9" and about 50 pounds by the time I graduated high school. (And unfortunately about 50 more in the 18 years since then!!)

My second son was scrawny; my brother used to call him 'stick boy' and we all refered to his bony 'bird legs'. He'll be 15 in a few weeks and he is tall, lean, muscle!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Boleyz said:


> If ya truly want a tape-worm diet plan, start eating fleas and you'll eventually have one!


WooHoo! 

I wonder how i could get a sponsor for that?

You know... Vallerie Bertanelli has Jenny Craig. Jared has Subway.

Who do you line up for "flea swallowing to get tapeworms" diet sponsor?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I took my son to the Dr. when he was about that age to see if he had a tapeworm. I kept feeding it and it didn't get any bigger around, just taller. When he went into the army he had to be weighed right after he ate to be heavy enough to get in. Now, at 30, he is 6'5" and wears a 12 1/2 shoe and weights around 140. If he eats a lot that week.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

There's always HGH if this is "his" worry and not Dad's. How does he feel about his weight? If he's having a problem with it, you could always consult the family Doc about HGH


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> WooHoo!
> 
> I wonder how i could get a sponsor for that?
> 
> ...


I never thought much about it Bob. I guess since fleas are pretty common and are free of charge, it would actually be kind of hard to commercialize this diet plan.

I think you should do a "Before" picture of yourself in your speedos (Gag!) and then begin eating every flea you can find and do some progressive pictures of yourself until you have achieved your ideal weight.

Post these pictures here, so we can all see your progress and then perhaps you can market a downloadable e-book that documents your diet plan.

Don't forget to include instructions on how you managed to kill and expel your 200 lb. tape-worm...that's gonna hurt!


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

CraftyDiva said:


> There's always HGH if this is "his" worry and not Dad's. How does he feel about his weight? If he's having a problem with it, you could always consult the family Doc about HGH


We're not going there, no matter what. He's happy as he is. He told me once, "Dad, God built me for Speed!"

I can't argue with that. No one his age can even give him a decent foot race.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I promise you it is better than toting around a 3 month old that is so big, people ask, "why don't you let that child down to walk/crawl?" DD weighed almost 9 lbs. at birth, and over 40 at age 4 (and didn't eat any more than a hummingbird!). She will be 11 next week, and is barely pushing 80......her 7 year old brother (who was much smaller when he was a baby and toddler) is hitting around 85 (not fat...tall and a some love handles and a massive upper body for a little kid. Infact, a friend of mine always says he looks like he works out!)
The point is....my kids have gone from rolly-poly fat, to skinny over a period of months. They all go in and out of stages..some more extreme than others. Like others have said: as long as they are active, healthy, and no drastic changes..I would just let time tell!

Hey, if he is using that uniform, he isn't too small, now is he?

Rachael


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

matt633 said:


> Hey, if he is using that uniform, he isn't too small, now is he?
> 
> Rachael


Actually, he used that uniform to get himself clobbered every day. I pitied him as kids twice his size pummled him in drills and games.

The funny thing was, he never asked to quit and seemed to love playing, so I let him play. He was never seriously injured, although he was brought to tears a few times.

I admired him for his tenacity and didn't want to discourage that character trait...


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

my DGS has always been thin like that. Now he is 17 yrs old, 6'3" and still very thin. I told him that when he stops growing up he may grow out....hes healthy as a horse...


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I have one of those too. 9 1/2 years old and weighs 56 lbs.

















He's healthy too -- just came in 4th place out of 8 at the big wrestling tourney, he's strong enough to pick the other boys up and throw 'em down on the mat. But skinny as a rail!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

GREAT photo Edayna!


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Sparticle said:


> GREAT photo Edayna!


I loved the photo too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My daughter was the skeleton in our family. She didn't have any reserves either. She caught a stomach bug in 1st grade and went into ketosis...the first stage of starvation. Funny thing is, she wasn't that picky of an eater and she weighed 9 lb. at birth. She just turned into a little skinny thing about age four. It was impossible to find pants and shoes slim enough for her. Her bony little shoulder blades make it look like she was trying to sprout wings! She stayed that way through high school and didn't put on weight until she got married and had a baby. Now she's quite healthy looking!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about him in the slightest. I was very small as a kid. I grew a lot during my 20's and early 30's. I now weight 180 lbs and am solid muscle since we work outside so much. If he keeps running like the wind and being physically active he'll put muscle on when the hormones hit!

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Aw, he just looks cute.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My son will be nine in 7 weeks and is just 46 pounds. Skinny as a rail but muscilar (sp) and tuff as a bull. My 2 1/2 yo is just 19 lbs. still in 12 mt clothing. As long as they have muscle tone your good. I seen a great six pack on him. If you are terribly worried about his weight. Feed him lots of milk and dairy products. That will pack on the pounds.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I took my son to the Dr. when he was about that age to see if he had a tapeworm. I kept feeding it and it didn't get any bigger around, just taller. When he went into the army he had to be weighed right after he ate to be heavy enough to get in. Now, at 30, he is 6'5" and wears a 12 1/2 shoe and weights around 140. If he eats a lot that week.



My boy, too! He just turned 22. Was always a super skinny kid, but ran like the wind. I used to joke that people would think I was starving him. He ate a LOT and ALL the time! Now he's 6'4", wears size 15 shoe , and probably weighs about 145ish. Very slim through the hips... but, WOW! muscular legs, especially calves. Has finally built up muscled shoulders and biceps. Looks tall, lean, and well-put-together, thank goodness!


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

You guys are making my boy sound like a brute.

Actually, he is very happy and healthy. I just mostly hate for him to be the smallest guy in his class.

He makes up for it with personality.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

You son looks healthy to me.. All of our kids were this skinny! They were over active,loved running, sports and being busy. 

I have to tell you this funny story: When our oldest was 5, (she was 'rail thin') we went to visit dh's aunt for the very first time. We arrived just as they began dinner..Dh's uncle said several times for us to grab a plate and have something to eat, both dh and I declined, stating we had already eaten.. So Uncle turned to dd and said " don't you want something to eat , She smile really big and replied " No, thank you, I ate day before yesterday!"  Well, DU almost fell to the floor laughing and said "NO wonder you are so skinny!" He never once let me forget that this was the reason my children were so thin--stating that if I fed them more than every three days--they MIGHT gain some weight! Now, it's a family joke..


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I have the female version!  This is her at age 6. We buy slim jeans and cinch them up!










Out of curiosity, how tall is your son? I'm curious because my daughter is now 7 and weighs exactly the same- 52# and is thin as a rail.....she is already 49" tall. She is all knees and elbows.

I'm only 5' tall myself, so I have a first grader almost staring me in the face!

FWIW, my husband was 24 when we got married -- he grew over 2" and went up 3 shoe sizes in his late 20's!

Tracy


----------



## FolioMark (May 10, 2002)

BOLEYZ: Your boy is probably perfectly healthy BUT you might want to have him tested for Marfan's syndrome. Don't panic it's not usually fatal and you can read about it here: http://www.marfan.org/nmf/index.jsp# I'd never heard of it before last summer when I went home to a family reunion with my friend Levi. At the reunion was an old aunt and cousin from Hawaii that I had not seen in over 35 years. When they met Levi, the first thing they said was: How long have you know you had Marfans? We didnt have any idea what they meant and she explained that both her sons have it and that Levi has all the symptoms. So we had him tested and sure enough..my perfectly healthy beanpole roommate has a mild case. So it might be worth a look see. Better safe than sorry. I will be happy to hear that I am wrong and your kid is just plain skinny. Sure wish I had that problem


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> I have the female version!  This is her at age 6. We buy slim jeans and cinch them up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 4'6"...Your DD is Lovely


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My just turned 9 yr old has the same "problem" with the addition that he's tall for his age. Try finding pants for that!! He wears a 12 slim for length (may need 14's soon!), but has only a size 8 waist. If I could just get him to ware a belt I'd be happy!!!!!

DH and BIL were the same way. BIL is still slim (at 6' 6"), but DH is 275 (and the shorty in the family at 6' 1") .


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

Boleyz said:


> About 4'6"...Your DD is Lovely


Thanks  I'm rather partial to her, lol. My husband's sister is 5'10, and she is built just like her. Since I am so short myself, I think it'd be pretty cool. Her 16 yr old sister is only 5'1 though, and very irritated that she may be taller.

I had to laugh -- my youngest dd came by and looked at the picture of your son this morning.....studies it intently for a moment and then says, "He's kind of cute......for a football player!" :cute: I asked her if football players were not supposed to be cute? She says all huffy, "They SWEAT!!"

Tracy


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ohiodreamer, will he wear suspenders? My skinny ds couldn't wear a belt for years; no matter how tight we buckled it, the belt and the pants would just end up around his knees because he had no waist or hips! So we bought him several cool pair of suspenders and he wore those until he finally was able to get a belt to stay put!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Add me to the list, Boleyz. My 9 year old son weighs in right around 55# and needs pants that you just can't buy - about a 21 - 22" waist and 24 - 25" inseam. If we buy 10 slims and cinch them up, they'll work, but they still aren't just right.

He swims 3 hours a week and in the summer does triathlons that have him biking 3 miles and running 3/4 mile. He's in great shape, but not an ounce of fat on him. His older brother (older by 2 1/2 years) outweighs him by 35#, but his younger brother (4 1/3 years younger) only weighs 15# less than him, so....we tell him not to pick any fights with his brothers!

I've never really worried about it, because I pretty much weighed nothing - I was over 5' (probably about 5'4") and wore a size 0 when I started 9th grade, and 5'8" and about 120# for years and years unless I was pregnant. My husband was 5'11" and weighed 160 when we got married, so we just figure he was doomed, and he'll catch up when he hits puberty!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I agree with Ivermectin and maybe grain him twice a day? 


My 18 year old is 6'1" and weighs 125lbs. I am 6' and weighed 130 when i got married. I am 183 and thin now so I was very concentration camp worthy.

Its just an age and metabolism thing. He'll catch up.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Ohh he is just fine. My Daughter is 10 1/2 and weighs the same as your boy. Every time I use to take her in the did test after test. I am glad that I have found a regular doctor for her. She is very petite for her age and looks like a thrid grader.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm still waiting for my boy to put on weight. He's a teenager: 6'3" and 130lbs. Healthy, though. The doctor actually suggested he be tested for Marfan's, but the tests came back negative. He's just skinny.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I wish I had the problem. Now off to eat a carrot.


----------



## doodles (Sep 27, 2002)

Well, I have a daughter that had to ride in a car seat until she was over 8 because she didn't weight 40 lbs! She just turned 13 and is 5' 5" and weighs a whopping 92 lbs. Her 8 yearold sister weighs the same. She is healthy but has always been between 5 and 10% on her growth chart for weight. 
Kids at school ask her if she throws up her food or if she is anorexic. She eats like a horse! She even eats more than her Dad sometimes.


----------

